# aarggh



## sugarfreerach (Jan 17, 2011)

Further to my other thread, looks like a may be joining you! Im due on today and i took the test and its positive! Im obviously going to wait until tomorrow to take another one just in case its a chemical pregnancy but wow seeing those two lines is very very exciting and made my working daya whole lot better!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahhhhh Rach nice start to the week hun, hope the second test confirms it all for you hun congratulations


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 17, 2011)

Hope u get the result u want  x


----------



## allisonb (Jan 17, 2011)

Yay, congratulations.  I've got four beautiful children and seeing those blue lines is a special moment every time, all be it a bit scary too!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 17, 2011)

Cool, fingers crossed the line stays.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 17, 2011)

so excited for you, fingers crossed  xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi aww congrats you must come back and tell us the definate answer...good lucl so excited


----------



## KateR (Jan 18, 2011)

Fingers crossed for both of you then. I feel quite excited!


----------



## MrsCLH (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi guys, I've just changed my username because I was having slight paranoia that my other one was too recognisable. (I posted on sugarfreerach's thread earlier in the week).

I'm just going to repost the message I posted a minute ago so it all makes sense - hope this doesn't confuse everyone!

Well ladies, I think I'm joining you too. I'm not due on until today but have taken 3 tests in the last 3 days and all of them were positive. The line is fainter than the control line but its definitely there and seems darker today than yesterday. I don't quite believe it though, and I have to say that my overwhelming feeling right now is fear rather than excitement. I had a hypo last night before bed and thought I treated it okay but woke up 13.0 - its all so scary. I feel pretty weird too, very very light headed and queasy, awful wind and constipation and heartburn (sorry guys TMI!!)

Anyway, I have an appointment to see the diabetes midwife this afternoon, got to take a sample with me. 

I'm at work but struggling to get much done because I can't relax at all. I kind of feel like I'm on a bus with Keanu Reeves and a bomb and if we drop below 50kph its gonna blow!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow two lots of exciting news.  I think a line of any sort counts as positive.  The line i first got with Nathan wad v v faint, but got stronger.


----------



## beckyp (Jan 18, 2011)

Double good news!  This forum's 'bump' is growing by the day!!!!

I did 3 or 4 tests with my pregnancy...just to make sure in my own head and then the gp still needed to do their own before confirming!  In the early days my levels were all over the place.  I started setting the night-time alarms to control the rebounds I was getting from hypos from week 5.  It's only this week (I'm 29 weeks) that things have levelled out which is just typical because from this point on my insulin requirements will be changing on a regular basis!  Thankfully I missed morning sickness but I do remember the constipation (and the opposite!), wind and heartburn...sorry to say, but for some, it doesn't get better either!!!

Good luck for both of you!


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 18, 2011)

yay i have a buddy! Thats so great! my period never came so im properly up the duff! No symptoms at the mo which is fine by me apart from constipation and burping. Im enjoying it before the hypos kick off in the next  week or so xxxxxx


----------



## tracey w (Jan 18, 2011)

congratulations to you both!


----------



## MrsCLH (Jan 18, 2011)

beckyp that has made me feel a lot better. The night time highs are the thing that worries me the most. I'm hypoing pretty much every evening at the moment and I can't stop it, if I take less insulin I can't hit that 7.8 and under.

Today is a nightmare though, can't get below 10. Took my normal dose at lunch, ate the same lunch I've eaten pretty much every day for last 2 weeks and 1 hour after I'm at 12.0 

I think it might be stress. I feel extremely worked up. Just can't wait for my appointment this afternoon so I know for sure. The mistake I made was googling faint line and chemical pregnancy coming up as one of the causes (even though there were about 6 others!) Damn you google, shouldn't have done it! Starting to wish I hadn't tested early now really, but I had so many symptoms I just wanted to know! And am now convinced I have weird 'period is coming' type feelings in my tummy.

Realise I am sounding like a complete loon here - scared to be pregnant and scared not to be pregnant! Just feel completely all over the place right now.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 18, 2011)

donty panic, i had stomach cramps and pains the night before i was due.  The day i was due i was getting constipation/period pains. I googled it too and they said it was normal.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, still no period, and they seemed to find it quite hilarious at the clinic that I'd had 3 positive tests and still didn't believe I was pregnant! They sent a sample off to the lab anyway - think they were just humouring me - and I can phone up this afternoon for the result.

Bloods have pretty much been an unpredictable nightmare since getting home yesterday evening. A perfectly normal 4.9 before dinner, 13.4 one hour later and 14.4 2 hours later! Corrected and was 9.3 before bed. Then 10.2 at 1am so took small dose and was 7.9 by 4am. But 10.4 before breakfast! Then, normal dose of insulin 6 units and normal breakfast, result one hour later - 15.0! That's the same dose that normally makes me hypo by mid-morning! There is just no explanation for that!


----------



## MrsCLH (Jan 19, 2011)

Just spoken to midwife, test came back positive! They estimated I'm 4 weeks and 5 days. Going for an early scan on Feb 2nd. Guess its time to start believing its really happening now


----------



## Steff (Jan 19, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Just spoken to midwife, test came back positive! They estimated I'm 4 weeks and 5 days. Going for an early scan on Feb 2nd. Guess its time to start believing its really happening now



Congratulations Mrs thats great news and now you CAN start believing it hun. xx soooooo chuffed.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you! I'm going to relax now today, and allow myself some time to feel excited, because otherwise I'm going to go mad worring about blood sugars and I just want to be excited like any other 'normal' pregnant woman!

Anyway, bs down to 4.9, just having lunch, just got to keep on with it


----------



## MrsCLH (Jan 19, 2011)

How are you getting on Rach? Sorry for completely hijacking your thread!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wanted to say many congratulations to both of you


----------



## beckyp (Jan 19, 2011)

Whoop whoop!  It's official...now you can breathe!  Start believing it now....it's real.  Such a great feeling....take care of yourself.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jan 19, 2011)

YEAH get your own thread!!!!! Ha ha no not really! So pleased for you and we're going to be really close with dates! im estimated as 4 weeks 3 days.  My sugars are like that as well at the moment very up and down, more up than down.  Feel completely fine otherwise.  Just very excited to be carrying this secret around with me.  Me and my hubby were out for lunch and there was  new born sitting next to us and i said ooh ive got one of those in belly! very funny feeling


----------



## MrsCLH (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm with you there - ups rather than downs I mean! So nice to have someone else so close in dates going through it all at the same time!

Awww so lovely, is it me or are there babies and baby-related things everywhere you look at the moment?!


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 19, 2011)

congratulations to the two of you beeing a mum is the best job in the world


----------

